# Moroccan lamb chops



## jcam222 (Jan 9, 2021)

Moroccan flavors for today. Salad and appetizer - Shlada Tomato salad with a green tahini dressing, Parmesan crisp with olive tapenade, Brie and lemon zest. Entree is Moroccan spiced lamb chops seared nice and hot on a griddle to rare. Served with a turnip radish hash and a mint chermoula. Happy to share general   recipes or concepts on this. The Morrocan rub was the bomb and very easy to make. The lamb chops were amazing with no gaminess  I’m going to have to do them far more often


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks darn good! 
Jim


----------



## BB-que (Jan 9, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Moroccan flavors for today. Salad and appetizer - Shlada Tomato salad with a green tahini dressing, Parmesan crisp with olive tapenade, Brie and lemon zest. Entree is Moroccan spiced lamb chops seared nice and hot on a griddle to rare. Served with a turnip radish hash and a mint chermoula. Happy to share general   recipes or concepts on this. The Morrocan rub was the bomb and very easy to make. The lamb chops were amazing with no gaminess  I’m going to have to do them far more often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful cook


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2021)

Holy Cow does that look good!  I a big fan of tomato cucumber salads.  

I went to get of of those radish out and there was a big green worm in bag.  They been in fridge for a while now.  Thanks for the radish tip.  Cant hardly tell they not potatoes when cooking with.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2021)

Beautiful meal jeff. The plate looks awesome but that chop that's sliced is money. Nice work bud


----------



## motocrash (Jan 9, 2021)

Gorgeous meal, the chops are cooked to perfection.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2021)

Fantastic presentation Jeff! Big like!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 10, 2021)

How COULD you?!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 10, 2021)

Inscrutable
 thinking a low fire and some spices........
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Jeff, you never cease to amaze. Another truly stunning meal that literally takes your breath away. Excellent work my friend!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2021)

WOW!
I wish we could get lamb chops around here that looked like that. I think lamb  is my favorite meat, and your chops look fantastic!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2021)

Beautiful presentation! Perfectly cooked chops...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 10, 2021)

Another gorgeous looking meal Jeff and well deserving of the ride, Like! RAY


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Jeff, I just say these and that is a perfect plate!!!! That right there is just NICE WORK!!


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks incredible,  would like to repeat. Please share receipt 
Alex


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 10, 2021)

Awesome cook man, those chops look phenomenal!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks delicious! And your plating is awesome as always 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes sir! Thats perfectly cooked! Beautiful plating as always Jeff ! Got me craving some lamb now!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 11, 2021)

Straight cash homie. That sliced chop shot is pure 100% gold baby. Nice all around meal Jeff and congrats on the ride!


----------



## xray (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeff those lamb chops look like money! Your presentations just continue to look better and better! It’s almost at the point where “too pretty to eat” becomes a reality...but I’d tear that meal up in a second.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 12, 2021)

That is outstanding Jeff! Another great meal. Seeing how I'm probably only 2-3 hours away from you, you may someday see me sitting on your doorstep around dinner time!


----------



## PulledBBQ (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeff, absolutely beautiful!!!  WOW


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 10, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> The Morrocan rub was the bomb and very easy to make.


Doing some lamb tomorrow.  What is that rub?


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 10, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Doing some lamb tomorrow.  What is that rub?


You may want to cut the salt in half.
Ingredients


2 tablespoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon cracked pepper 
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon granulated garlic 
1/2 teaspoon ginger 
1/2 teaspoon turmeric


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> You may want to cut the salt in half.
> Ingredients
> 
> 
> ...


Just mixed it up.  Ended up using 1.5 tablespoon salt.  Tasty.  Man you know your spices.  I using that sweet heat on everything.  Thanks again.

I ended up doing the Loin Chops.  Man where they good.  That spice really came through in a good way.


----------

